# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Koncepti i Dashurisë në Mësimet e Ehl ul-Bejtit

## ArtanMasa

Sejjid Muhammed Rida Hixhazi

Dashuria është një nga konceptet më sublime dhe tërheqëse në shkollën e Ehl-i Bejtit në veçanti dhe kulturën e besimin islam në përgjithësi. Në mësimet e Ehl-i Bejtit, mahabbah ose hubb dhe fjalë të lidhura me këto si mawaddah dhe walijeh, luajnë rol shumë domethënës e të thellë, në atë shkallë sa, për të dhënë një shembull, ajo vlerësohet si themeli i fesë. Në një hadith të famshëm, Pejgamberi (s) citohet ti ketë pyetur ndjekësit e tij lidhur me litarin më të fortë të besimit (awthaq 'urwat el-iman). Në fund, kur ata nuk u përgjigjën dot, ai pohoi: 

Litari më i fortë i besimit është dashuria për hir të Allahut dhe urrejtja për hir të Allahut, miqësimi i miqve të Zotit dhe shkëputja nga armiqtë e Tij.[1]

Në një transmetim tjetër, Fudejl ibn el-Jasari, nxënësi i Imam Sadikut e pyeti Imamin nëse dashuria dhe urrejtja burojnë nga besimi dhe ai u përgjigj: 

E çështë tjetër besimi pos dashurisë dhe urrejtjes?[2]

Transmetohet gjithashtu nga Imam Bakiri se: 

Feja (din) është dashuri dhe dashuria është fe.[3]

Siç tregojnë këto hadithe dhe pohime, dashuria luan rol të rëndësishëm në mësimet e Ehl ul-Bejtit. Ndaj, ajo meriton vëmendjen tonë të plotë, me qëllim që të mund ta zbulojmë kuptimin e vërtetë të këtij koncepti. 

Së pari, duhet vërejtur se pyetje të ndryshme shfaqen këtu. Cili lloj i dashurisë është theksuar nga Islami në përgjithësi dhe mësimet e Ehl ul-Bejtit në veçanti? Kush është objekti i këtij lloji të posaçëm të dashurisë? Përse duhet ta kenë këtë lloj dashurie besimtarët dhe çsynimi i shërben ajo? 

Në mësimet e Ehl ul-Bejtit, dashuria përfshin tre kategori të ndërlidhura me njëra tjetrën: Dashurinë për Zotin, dashurinë për Pejgamberin dhe Familjen e tij, dhe dashurinë për besimtarët e devotshëm. 



Dashuria për Allahun: 

Sipas mësimeve islame, Zoti është objekti më i lartë dhe më i parë i dashurisë. Kuani Fisnik pohon: 

Thuaj: "Nëse baballarët dhe bijtë tuaj, vëllezërit dhe gratë tuaja, të afërmit dhe pasuria që keni fituar, tregtia që druheni se mund të bjerë dhe banesat që pëlqeni janë më të dashura për ju se Allahu e i Dërguari i Tij dhe se përpjekja në rrugën e Tij, atëherë prisni urdhrin e Allahut; Allahu nuk i udhëzon jobesimtarët." (9:24)

Ky ajet tregon qartë se dashuria për Allahun ka përparësi ndaj gjithçkaje dhe çfarëdogjëje që njeriu mund të dojë në jetë. Për më tepër, në një varg tjetër Kurani Fisnik thekson se dashuria e besimtarëve për Allahun është më e madhe se ajo për gjithçka tjetër, por se disa njerëz i duan gjëra të caktuara po aq sa dhe Zotin: 

Dhe ka nga njerëzit që marrin për vete objekte adhurimi krahas Zotit, të cilat ata i duan siç duan Zotin, kurse ata që besuan janë më të fortë në dashurinë e tyre për Zotin ... (2:165)

Pra, Zoti është burimi i tërë dashurisë, ashtu siç është burimi i gjithçkaje që ekziston. Ajo dashuri është cilësi e Allahut, e pohuar qartësisht në ajete të shumta kuranore. Kësisoj, dashuria për Zotin është themeli i besimit, baza mbi të cilën njeriu duhet të ndërtojë parimet e fesë së tij, gjë që konfirmohet edhe nga intelekti. Mund të vërejmë këtu se: 

(a)	natyra njerëzore aspiron drejt përkryerjes dhe bukurisë e Zoti është përsosja absolute dhe bukuria e përhershme; ndaj dhe është në natyrën e lindur njerëzore që ta dojë Allahun. 

(b)	njerëzit për nga natyra e duan këdo që u bën atyre mirësi, duke e çmuar një favor dhe bujari të tillë, siç pohon edhe Imam Aliu: 

Bujaria dhe zemërgjerësia i skllavërojnë njerëzit.[4]

Duke qenë se Allahu është burimi i krejt qenies, bujarisë dhe mirësisë, njeriu, për nga vetë natyra e tij, e do Allahun. Pejgamberi (bekime e paqe pastë mbi të dhe familjen e tij) ka thënë: 

Duajeni Allahun sepse Ai ju ka bërë mirësi e ju ka dhuntisur me favore.[5]

Transmetohet se Allahu i deklaroi Musai dhe Daudit, paqe pastë mbi ta: 

"Duamëni dhe bëmëni të dashur për njerëzit."

Kur e pyetën se si mund tua bënin të dashur Allahun njerëzve, Ai u përgjigj: 

Kujtojuani favoret dhe begatitë e Mia, sepse ata nuk i kujtojnë favoret e Mia pa ndier mirënjohje ndërkohë.[6]

Kjo marrëdhënie dashurie mes njeriut dhe Krijuesit të Tij është e ndërsjelltë, dhe intensiteti i dashurisë së dikujt për Allahun tregon nga ana e vet dashurinë e Allahut për të, siç zbulon qartë ajeti i mëposhtëm: 

Allahu do të sjellë disa njerëz që i do dhe që e duan Atë. (5:54)

Kjo dashuri nënkupton marrëdhënien shpirtërore ndërmjet Zotit dhe atyre që e duan Zotin, me çka ata ndërgjegjësohen pareshtur për mirësinë dhe mëshirën e Zotit të tyre. Në një hadith kudsi tregohet se kur Allahu e do dikë, Ai bëhet veshët, sytë, gjuha dhe duart e tij: 

Dhe kur e dua atë, do ti bëhem veshët me të cilët dëgjon, sytë me të cilët shikon, gjuha me të cilën flet dhe duart me të cilat vepron; nëse Më thërret, do ti përgjigjem e nëse më kërkon, do ti jap.[7]

Krahas faktit se ai që do Zotin duhet prej Tij, dashuria e vërtetë për Allahun e nxit njeriun për veprat më të mira. Intelekti dhe natyra njerëzore diktojnë që nëse dikush e do vërtetësisht Allahun, ai do të veprojë në një mënyrë që e kënaq Allahun. Lidhur me këtë, Kurani i Shenjtë pohon: 

Thuaj: "Nëse e doni Allahun, më ndiqni mua, dhe Allahu do ju dojë e do tjua falë gjynahet"; Allahu është Falës, Mëshirplotë. (3:31)

Ky ajet tregon marrëdhënien mes dashurisë, që është një gjendje e brendshme, dhe ndjekjes së Profetit (s), që përbën veprim të jashtëm. Përveç kësaj, ai nëkupton se askush nuk mund ti lërë pasdore detyrimet fetare nën pretekstin e dashurisë për Zotin. 



Dashuria për Pejgamberin (s): 

Pas Allahut, Pejgamberi Muhammed (paqe dhe bekime pastë mbi të e familjen e tij) është ai që besimtarët duan më shumë. Është e qartë se dashuria për atë është degëzim dhe pasojë e dashurisë për Allahun. Në hadithe transmetohet se Zoti i do Profetin dhe Ehl ul-Bejtin e tij si ideale të përsosjes njerëzore, aq sa Ai krijoi qiejt e tokën dhe gjithë çka ndërmjet tyre, nga dashuria e Tij për ta. Në hadithin e mbulojës (hadith el-kisa), tregohet nga Hz. Fatimja, paqe pastë mbi të se: 

Kur anëtarët e Ehl ul-Bejtit u mblodhën nën mbulesë (kisa), Allahu Fuqiplotë tha: "Dijeni, o melekë të Mi dhe krijesa ndër qiej, se nuk i kam krijuar qiejt dhe tokën e çka në to, përveç se për dashurinë Time ndaj të pestëve nën mbulesë."[8]

Pejgamberi, Allahu e bekoftë atë dhe familjen e tij, u ka thënë pasuesve të tij: 

Duamëni për hir të dashurisë për Allahun.[9]

Ne e duam Pejgamberin (s) sepse ai është i dashuri i Tij dhe se Ai na ka drejtuar që ta duam. Kjo është arsyeja e parë dhe më e rëndësishme për ta dashur Profetin (s). Për më tepër, ai është Njeriu i Përsosur (el-insal el-kamil) dhe personifikon gradën më të lartë të virtyteve të tilla si bujaria, madhëria, lartësimi moral dhe urtia. Kësisoj, natyra njerëzore mahnitet nga kjo qënie e përkryer dhe e do atë. Së treti, ai na ka sjellë dhuratën më të çmuar dhe domethënëse, që na shërben si në këtë botë ashtu edhe në tjetrën, duke na dhënë jetë të vërtetë.[10] 

Për këto arsye dhe për shkak të shumë ajeteve e haditheve që parashtrojnë domosdoshmërinë e dashurisë për Pejgamberin (s), është detyrë për të gjithë muslimanët ta duan atë aq sa çduan veten dhe madje më shumë, sepse sipas Kuranit: 

Pejgamberi ka të drejtë më të madhe mbi besimtarët se çkanë ata mbi vetet e tyre. (33:6)




Dashuria për të Afërmit e Pejgamberit: 

Si pjesë e dashurisë për Profetin, dashuria për Familjen e Pejgamberit është gjithashtu një domosdoshmëri për të gjithë besimtarët. Në fakt, ajo është provë e sinqeritetit të dashurisë për Profetin (s) dhe tregohet nëpër hadithe si gjëja e parë për të cilën do të pyeten besimtarët në Ditën e Gjykimit.[11] 

Sa i përket domosdoshmërisë dhe rëndësisë së kësaj dashurie, ka më tepër se treqind ajete dhe hadithe në burimet sunnite dhe ato shiite. Në tërësi, ato tregojnë se funksioni kryesor i kësaj dashurie është gjallërimi i besimit. Transmetohet se Pejgamberi, bekime dhe paqe pastë mbi të e familjen e tij, ka thënë: 

Ka një themel për gjithçka dhe themeli i Islamit është dashuria për ne, Ehl-i Bejtin.[12]

Në një hadith tjetër, ai tregohet të ketë thënë: 

Kush kërkon të mbahet për litarin më të fortë (të imanit) duhet ti përmbahet dashurisë për 'Aliun dhe Ehl-i Bejtin tim.[13]


Ai gjithashtu ka thënë: 

Dashuria për ta është shenjë ?m?ni dhe mëria ndaj tyre është shenjë mosbesimi. Kush i do ata do Allahun dhe të Dërguarin e Tij; dhe kush tregon armiqësi ndaj tyre tregon armiqësi ndaj Allahut e të Dërguarit të Tij.[14]

Nga Imam Sadiku transmetohet se: 

Për çdo lloj adhurimi ka një tjetër që e kalon atë, dhe dashuria për ne, Ehl-i Bejtin është forma më e mirë e adhurimit.[15]

Mbështetur në hadithet e lartpërmendura dhe në shumë të tjera si ato, është e qartë se dashuria për Ehl-i Bejtin e të Dërguarit (s) është një pjesë e domosdoshme e besimit të çdo muslimani. Kjo konfirmohet edhe më tej nga marrja parasysh e faktit se dashuria ndaj të afërmve të Profetit (s) konsiderohet në Kuran si shenjë e mirënjohjes për misionin udhërrëfyes të Pejgamberit. Allahu thotë: 

Thuaj (o Muhammed): "Nuk ju kërkoj shpërblim për këtë, veç dashurisë për të afërmit (e mi)." (42:23)

Kur i Dërguari i Allahut (s) u pyet nga sahabët se cilët ishin të afërmit e tij dashurinë për të cilët Allahu ua kishte bërë obligim të gjithë muslimanëve, ai u përgjigj: "Fatimja, 'Aliu, Hasani dhe Huseini."[16] 

Ndjekësit e Ehl ul-Bejtit besojnë se, në përputhje me këtë ajet, është e domosdoshme për çdo musliman, nga pikëpamja e fesë së tij, që ti dojë ata. Sepse, në këtë varg, Allahu i ka kërkuar njerëzimit ti dojë ata. Nga ana tjetër, Allahu na ka urdhëruar ti duam sepse ata e meritojnë, si shembujt më të lartë të bindjes ndaj urdhrave të Allahut, pozitave të tyre të lartësuara tek Zoti, dhe pastërtisë së tyre nga të gjitha gjurmët e politeizmit, mëkatit dhe çdo gjëjë që i privon robërit nga mëshira e Allahut. Duke përmbledhur, nëse Allahu i udhëzon të gjithë njerëzit që ti duan disa qenie të caktuara njerëzore, këta duhet të jenë më të mirët ndër ta në virtyte dhe krijesat më sublime të Tij, përndryshe ato nuk do ta meritonin që të duheshin dhe Allahu nuk do të parapëlqente një person mbi një tjetër pa asnjë arsye, apo të favorizonte dikë që nuk ka merita. 

Megjithatë, mund të pyetet nëse dashuria si përngjitje sentimentale është e aftë të prodhojë çfarëdolloj rezultatesh të thella apo në gjendje të motivojë vepra me vlerë të epërme fetare dhe morale. Jemi te mendimit se dashuria jo vetëm që operon në nivel emocional, por mund të bëhet veprues real që e nxit njeriun drejt punëve të virtytshme. 

Dashuria e vërtetë që është theksuar si nga Kurani, ashtu edhe nga Sunneti nuk përbën thjesht marrëdhënie emocionale midis dashuruesit dhe objektit të dashurisë së tij, pa u lidhur aspak me mënyrën se si e çon ai jetën. Fakti mbetet se ajo është dashuri që prodhon përzotshmëri dhe e inkurajon dashuruesin drejt veprave të larta është konfirmuar në traditën islame. Një hadith pohon: 

Mos e neglizhoni veprimin e drejtë dhe përkushtimin në adhurim duke u mbështetur në dashurinë për familjen e Muhammedit; dhe mos e neglizhoni dashurinë për familjen e Muhammedit duke u mbështetur vetëm në veprat e mira dhe përkushtimin në adhurim, sepse asnjëra prej tyre nuk do të pranohen pa tjetrën.[17]

Imam Sadiku ka thënë se: 

Kush ndjek dikë mundohet ta imitojë atë.[18]

Për rrjedhojë, Allahu i urdhëron besimtarët që ta duan Ehl-i Bejtin dhe tu drejtohen atyre për ti mësuar detyrimet fetare nga Imamët e pasardhjes së Pejgamberit (s). Lidhur me këtë, i Dërguari i Allahut (s) transmetohet të ketë thënë: 

Kushdo që aspiron të jetojë jetën time, të vdesë vdekjen time, të hyjë në Xhennetin që Zoti im më ka premtuar dhe të kapet pas litarit që Allahu ka vendosur, duhet të marrë 'Ali ibn Ebi Talibin dhe pasardhësit e tij pas tij si prijësa, sepsa ata nuk do tju fusin kurrë dyerve të shmangies dhe e as do ju devijojnë nga portat e udhërrëfimit. Mos i mësoni ata kurrë, sepse janë më të dijshëm se ju. I kam kërkuar Zotit tim të mos i ndajë kurrë nga Libri (Kurani), gjersa të më takojnë buzë Haudit (të Keutherit)... [19]

Imam Sadiku po ashtu ka thënë: 

Allahu e ka udhëruar kujdestarinë tonë (wilajeh) dhe e ka bërë dashurinë ndaj nesh obligim. Për Allah, ne nuk themi asgjë nga dëshira jonë e as nuk bëjmë diçka sipas qejfit; ne nuk themi tjetër veç asaj që thotë Allahu i Lartmadhëruar.[20]

Atyre u është dhënë autoritet dhe Zoti i ka urdhëruar njerëzit tu binden. Ata janë provat (huxhxhaxh) e njerëzimit, dyert që çojnë tek Zoti, udhëzuesit në rrugën e Tij, rojtarët e dijes së Tij, zbërthyesit e shpalljes së Tij, shtyllat e shpjegimit të teuhidit dhe kujdestarët e urtisë së Tij. Kurani Fisnik u drejtohet atyre me fjalët: 

{Shërbëtorë të nderuar që nuk flasin para Tij, dhe me urdhrin e Tij veprojnë} (21:26-7)

Ja përse Zoti u ka kërkuar besimtarëve ti ndjekin ata, ti kërkojnë e tu drejtohen, duke iu bindur urdhrave të tyre. 

Kështu, miqësimi i tyre, që është i detyrueshëm për të gjithë muslimanët sipas Kuranit Fisnik, do ti shpierë besimtarët të përmbushin detyrat e tyre. Një dashuri e vërtetë, siç u tha më lart, e inkurajon dashuruesin të veprojë sipas vullnetit dhe dëshirës së të dashurit. Prandaj, duke ndjekur shembullin e Ehl-i Bejtit të Profetit (s), muslimanët bëhen besimtarë të vërtetë. Kështu edhe 'shpërblimi' i pejgamberllekut që u kërkohet besimtarëve u kthehet përfundimisht vetë atyre. Ndaj edhe ajeti i mëposhtëm i Sures Sebe' thotë: 

Thuaj: "Çfarëdo që ju kam kërkuar është për vetet tuaja; shpërblimi im është vetëm me Allahun, dhe Ai është Dëshmuesi mbi të gjitha gjërat." (34:47)

Mund të konkludojmë se dashuria luan rol të madh, në mos më të madhin, formativ në besimin fetar për ndjekësit e Ehl-i Bejtit dhe është parimi bashkues i universit të ideve fetare të tyre. Pamë se ky parim njëson një gamë të gjerë ideshë fetare, çdonjëra nga të cilat lidhet me tjetrën, në një tërësi që e nxit besimtarin drejt një forme më të lartë të jetës. 

Parimi i dashurisë e çliron përkushtimin fetar nga një gjendje e plogësht dhe e pajetë, duke e frymëzuar me një shpirt të ri freskues. Ky është edhe kuptimi i pohimit të mëposhtëm të Profetit të Shenjtë, Allahu e bekoftë atë dhe të tijët: 

O robi i Zotit, le të jenë dashuria dhe urrejtja jote për hir të Zotit, sepse askush nuk mund ta arrijë afrinë (wilajeh) e Allahut pa këtë, e askush nuk do ta gjejë shijen e imanit pa të, edhe sikur lutjet e agjërimin ti ketë të shumtë.[21]

Do të doja ta përfundoj diskutimin me një thënie të Imam 'Aliut, paqe pastë mbi të, ku ai thotë: 

Ska dyshim se më e mira dhe më e këndshja e gjërave të Xhennetit është dashuria për Zotin, dashuria për hir të Zotit dhe madhërimi i Tij. Allahu i Lartësuar dhe Fuqiplotë thotë: "Dhe fjala e fundit do të jetë el-hamdu lil-Lahi Rabbil-alemin.[22]




Shënime: 

[1] el-Kulejni, Usul el-Kafi, "kitab el-iman wa el-kufr," bab el-hubb fi Allah wa el-bughd fi Allah," hadithi 6, Tehran: Dar el-Kutub el-Islamiyyah, vëll. II, f. 126. 

[2] po aty, haditih 5, f. 125. 

[3] el-Mexhlisi, Bihar el-anwar, 'kitab el-iman wa el-kufr," "bab el-hubb fi Allah wa el-bughd fi Allah," Beirut: Dar Ihya el-Turath el-'Arabi, lxvi, f. 238. 

[4] el-Amidi, Tasnif Ghurar el-hikam wa durar el-kalim, Qum: Maktab el-I'ilm el-Islami, f. 385 

[5] el-Dejlemi, Irshad el-kulub, f. 226. 

[6] el-Mexhlisi, el-Bihar, vëll. xiii, 351; xiv, 38. 

[7] el-Kulejni, el-Kafi, iv, f. 54. 

[8] el-Kadi Nur Allah el-Shushtari, Ihkak el-hakk, ii, f. 555. 

[9] el-Dejlemi, Irshad al Kulub, f. 226. 

[10] Kur'ani, 33:6. 

[11] el-Mexhlisi, el-Bihar, "kitab el-Imamah," "bab thawab hubihim wa nasrihim wawilayatihim, xxvii, f. 82. 

[12] el-Mexhlisi, el-Bihar, "kitab el-Imamah," "bab thawab hubihim wa nasrihim wa wilayatihim," hadith 22, xxvii, f. 82. 

[13] Ibid., hadith 14, f. 79. 

[14] M. R. Muzaffar, The Faith of Shi'i Islam, f. 36. 

[15] el-Mexhlisi, el-Bihar, xxvii, f. 91. 

[16] el-Mexhlisi, el-Bihar, xxiii, f. 233; from el-Zemakhshari, el-Keshshaf, iv, f. 172. 

[17] el-Kummi, Safinat el-Bihar, i, f. 201. 

[18] el-Mexhlisi, el-Bihar, xxvii, f. 108. 

[19] el-Kulejni, Usul el-Kafi, i, part II, f. 122. 

[20] el-Mexhlisi, el-Bihar, xxvii, f. 102. 

[21] Mexhlisi, el-Bihar, xxvii, f. 54. 

[22] po aty., xvi, f. 251; el-Qur'an, 10:10.

----------

